# After the storm



## Fuzzy_Bruce (May 19, 2007)

Since I'm homebound by weather and lack of work, my alcohol addled brain has been trying to figure out how the rain from Fay will affect inshore fishing.

Not taking into account the pollution from the runoff, does a sudden influx of fresh water cause a major affect on fishing in a lagoon/bay like Biscayne or Florida Bay? How about the increase in water movement in the canals/rivers on the outgoing?

I know that both snook and tarpon sometimes hang at areas either inland or at areas where there may be more fresh or brackish water flow but that seemed to be seasonal to me.

I know that yesterday while I was at work, one of my field crew chiefs was fishing the western Broward canals near some of the pumps and the freshie poons, black and peacock bass were active to the point that it was a banner day. The switch was on but I was not there!

I've only fished Biscayne a hand full of times. Now with lack of work/funds, I'll forgo Flamingo and the upper keys to learn Biscayne. 

"Fishing, with me, has always been an excuse to drink in the daytime"
Jimmy Cannon sports journalist


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> I know that yesterday while I was at work, one of my field crew chiefs was fishing the western Broward canals near some of the pumps and the freshie poons, black and peacock bass were active to the point that it was a banner day. The switch was on but I was not there!


Pre-storm fishing can be out of this world. I usually hit the spills at Palm-Air. But with no school I had to watch the "D" man so bad weather fishing was out of the question for me. 

Post storm it really depends. If we get a lot of rain figure on the water being cloudy, murky and plain nasty near runoffs. If it's windy I usually like to give it a couple days for tidal movements to help flush out debris. 

I fished post Frances in Ft. Pierce. Spent more time dodging docks, boats, roofs than fishing. Plus te fish were thrown for a loop... Took a while for them to get back to their normal patterns.

Cheers


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

tends to be about the same up here. Yesterday and the early part of today would be top notch. After today, I have already decided to take my boat to teh shop to raise the motor another 1.5" and then to get teh 150hour service...even thiough I have well over 300 on the motor. Fishing should return somewhat back to normal after teh weekend.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I was out roaming around today, and it looked good everywhere I went

I saw a 20-22" red caught in the basin at Bair's Cove boat ramp.

Stopped at riverbreeze, saw something busting a huge school of mullet hanging around the canal just north of the ramp.

Everywhere I went, there were tons of people fishing the banks, no one must be at work today.  The water everywhere I went was up about 2'.  the current in Haulover Canal was unreal.  there were fish busting bait everywhere in there too!

Tried to check out teh Scottsmoor ramp, no go.  The road from the tracks to teh ramp was about 2' deep in places. i watched a truck coming out of there hit some deep spots.  I didn't want to try it in my company car, a Ford Escape.  I did take a few pics, I'll post tehm in a few minutes.

If the wind dies down at all, I'll be fishing this weekend, looks good so far.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Like the pics. You gonna go right here, and hope that guy goes left, or you gonna play chicken?


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

HA! We can put in at the RR tracks and run out! Huntington Ave. can wash out perty good , I lived on it for 20 years..... good times...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Heavy rains create a visible change in water color in Biscayne Bay.
Normal color is a clear to light geen. Fresh water carries a lot of
tannic acid from vegetation that the fresh water has filtered through
on the way to the bay. This darker water pushes out from
all the drainage canals that feed into the bay. Spillways in the canals
right now are stacked with snook feeding on all the freshwater species
being carried out by the open floodgates. The limit of the freshwater
push is found by looking for the color change. Once past the color
change you are back to normal salinity. This time of year in South
Florida, we normally fished from sunrise to about 9 am. After 9 am
the suns angle allows light to penetrate below the surface instead of
reflecting off. Once the sun lights up below the surface, the fishing
slows or shuts down, unless you're fishing deep. By 9 am we were
done fishing and grabbed the spears or the lobster gear and spent
the rest of the morning diving. Back on the ramp at noon to avoid
the daily thunderstorms. My personal preference this time of year
was the oceanside of Elliot Key. You can sight cast to grouper,
bonefish, grey snapper, muttons, tarpon and small sharks in the
gin clear waters on the East shore of Elliot Key. 
The farther you are from the passes, at the ends of
Elliot Key, the more fish you find due to less boat traffic. If it's
too rough to get outside, the hard bottom channels North
of the Ragged Keys are a good place to spend a morning. Have fun.


----------

